
The Typical Billion Dollar Startup Acquisition - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/the-typical-billion-dollar-startup-acquisition/
======
kken
> conclusions are evident from the chart. First, 83% of these acquisitions
> were cash only. Only 1.5% of transactions were consummated with less than
> 10% of the value in cash. Second, the larger the transaction the more likely
> stock will play a significant role.

No, this is a nice chart, but none of this is evident from it. The only
relevant data is in the table.

